Ask HN: What was your first programming language? - tomaszs
======
ksaj
Basic on a Vic 20. Those were awesome days.

------
icedchai
Basic (on the TI/994A)

------
kasperset
Logo

------
burmer
Excel functions

------
mattkrea
Visual Basic

------
detaro
Turbo Pascal

------
1f60c
Python

